# Link the Hylian punk rocker



## Inferior_Design (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey all

Here's a pic I drew on paper.  I scanned it and added color with photoshop.  It was my first attempt to do anything with 'shop so I suppose I could possibly go back now and add more shading.  But I'd rather draw on paper anyway, since I'm better at it.

Sorry if it's HUGE.


----------



## strata8 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's pretty good!

I'm not sure why exactly, but from my point of view it looks like he's holding his sword backhanded or something... perhaps it's just the angle of his head.


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks!

Well first off...  for some reason he's right-handed in this pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's holding the sword properly otherwise.

I was basically forced to have his head turned to show the hair in detail.  I'd imagine that were he a punk, that is what Link's hat covers.  I figured that having his back turned gave him more "attitude" and I decided that no punk is complete without a giant patch on their back so I created a combination of the "Anarchy" symbol and the Triforce.


----------



## strata8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Inferior_Design said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Well first off...  for some reason he's right-handed in this pic.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I appreciate the style. I'm sure Toni Plutonij will like it... as far as I know, he's a punk rocker himself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realised that the problem I noticed earlier wasn't due to his head, but rather the blade position. You can see that the face of the blade is facing _towards_ Link, as opposed to the edge. So he's holding his sword sidewards, in a sense.


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 23, 2009)

The sword is always what bothered me about his one.  It's all good.  That may be the most easily edited part of this pic.  Sidewards. lol I can't believe I never figured that out.

I'd say this may be my first fan art as well as photoshop.  I've done lots of drawings but tried to stick to the original design.
But this one  is special to me.  I'd say its something like a self portrait.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep practicing, you have talent with drawing, if you work a bit on your Photoshop skills, that combination could be a killer!

And as strata8 said (where were you lately, by the way, I missed you) I am a punk, and more then your drawing I like your sig..All three bands are amazing, especially Op Ivy!


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks!  I'm glad that people like this one.  I don't have a scanner anymore but until I get another one I'll practice with photoshop.


My sig used to be my old Nintendo Nsider signature.  I would have thrown Bad Religion on it as well, bu I think the forum rules would have gotten it taken down.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Inferior_Design said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm glad that people like this one.  I don't have a scanner anymore but until I get another one I'll practice with photoshop.
> 
> 
> My sig used to be my old Nintendo Nsider signature.  I would have thrown Bad Religion on it as well, bu I think the forum rules would have gotten it taken down.


Honestly, I don't think it should get taken down because it's a logo of a band! And it's a fairly popular (spread around) logo, however, some members that don't know what is it about might get the wrong idea!


----------



## Splych (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome drawing. Add some more shading, and what else can I say. It is way better than things I have drawn xD


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 25, 2009)

Its good to hear positive remarks about my art.  Thanks to everyone.  I'll be sure to post more work in the future if you guys want.


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

that looks pretty cool, you did a good job on it.


----------



## Splych (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay more work... I wanna request one~! How about... Naruto Rocker xD

No wait... Rock Lee in Emo clothes


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 27, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Yay more work... I wanna request one~! How about... Naruto Rocker xD
> 
> No wait... Rock Lee in Emo clothes



LOL.  I've never done requests before.  I might end up using less imagination for Emo Rock Lee.

I imagine Naruto would be either a generic 80's hair metal guy or a rabid 80's Metallica fan.
Believe it!!


----------



## Splych (Feb 27, 2009)

Inferior_Design said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is now your first request to be made~!  I would laugh with Naruto... How about a girl this time...?  I can't really think of much girls in another theme....


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect..... As far a female goes...
Goth chick Princess Peach. lol

I've already got a few ideas.

I could go funny or serious.  Both?  But not at the same time.  Or maybe....


----------



## Splych (Feb 28, 2009)

Goth Chick Princess Peach xDD

Give her clothes that are all black... And it will be perfect xDD


----------

